# BUG REPORT: Some Recordings only allow Pause - Play - Stop - no other PVR functions



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

This is a strange one. It's happened to me a couple of times already. Both times on WCBS-HD

The recording looks normal - 64 minutes - and can be watched from the PVR menu. BUT - if I hit the FF, RW, Jump Back or Jump Forward PVR buttons while watching, the recording immediately jumps to the beginning and starts over. I can Pause and Play - and Stop works too, but that's all.

Anyone else seen this?

.....G


----------



## Dan L. (Mar 18, 2004)

Having the same problem at various times over the last couple of weeks. I did call it in to dish this morning. Between no guide and this, very frustrating.

Dan


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dan, also only on WCBS-DT, or on other channels?

I now wish I had a dish pointing at 61.5 so that I could test this on mine. I don't have this issue from KCBS-DT off of 148.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Dan, also only on WCBS-DT, or on other channels?
> 
> I now wish I had a dish pointing at 61.5 so that I could test this on mine. I don't have this issue from KCBS-DT off of 148.


Did I get the call letters wrong? I'm seeing this problem on Channel 9454 CBSHD on sat 148.

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

WCBS is on the 61.5 satellite and is out of New York.
KCBS is on the 148 satellite and is out of Los Angeles.

Ok, so I can test this. I'll do so tonight.

guruka - exactly what television shows were the ones that you had a problem with?


----------



## Dan L. (Mar 18, 2004)

Mark my problem is also with cbs on 148. Programs an hour or more in HD

Dan


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dan, for you as well, then - what specific programs that you recorded did you have this problem with? 

If you guys get me that info, I'll tareget those programs for recording to test. I didn't get a chance to do this last night, as I was watching the BBall tournament rather than doing much testing.


----------



## Dan L. (Mar 18, 2004)

Mark - CSI, Century City , 2 movies have all had this problem. If I watch them completely it has be in real time . (no ff, qs, etc

Dan)


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

I've had this problem twice on "Joan of Arcadia" and once on "Judging Amy." Both on CBS-HD 9454 off sat 148.

.....G


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I have recorded "Joan of Arcadia" on weekly timer and always have used the 30 second skip aheard to skip through commercials without issue. Channel is WCBS-DT off Dish. I have recorded several other WCBS and local CBS affil channel without issues.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> I have recorded "Joan of Arcadia" on weekly timer and always have used the 30 second skip aheard to skip through commercials without issue. Channel is WCBS-DT off Dish. I have recorded several other WCBS and local CBS affil channel without issues.


Don - This problem does not happen every time I record these shows from KCBS-HD, only sometimes. Glad to hear that you have not seen the problem at all on WCBS.

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, I recorded Century City last night off of KCBS, and other than the technical problems they were having with their transmission, I had no problems using all of the DVR functions all the way through the show. I'll try again this week with more recordings to see if I can get one that has this problem.


----------



## Dan L. (Mar 18, 2004)

Mark, I recorded Proof Of Life last night and the problem is there. This the only channel as far as I know with the problem. The time bar that pops up when the program is paused shows goofy times also. My 148 dish can be repositioned for 61.5 that might be my cure. If Dish would map my off air 
channels that would be the other cure.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'll try it with CSI Miami tonight, and the shows tomorrow night as well.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

Dan L. said:


> [...]If I watch them completely it has be in real time . (no ff, qs, etc)[...]


I've seen this problem on a variety of OTA material (no pattern evident to me yet). Sometimes the corruption begins partway through. I can skip at first but somewhere along the way it throws me back to the beginning

Originally I thought FF and REW didn't work, but I found that they are moving through the recording without updating the image. Now, I can get a pretty good feel for how long to keep going at 60x, then drop back to play and see just where I am.

To confirm that this is part of the problem, would people who are seeing this please try the "blind navigation" using FF & REW?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I set timers last night for Two and a Half Men, and CSI: Miami off of KCBS. Both recordings listed their record times correctly, and I had DVR command control all the way through both recordings.


----------



## Dan L. (Mar 18, 2004)

Peterd I don't record OTA but you & I are talking about the same situation.

Mark ditto on last night. It is an inconsistent problem for me.

Dan


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've tried to get this to happen over the last couple of weeks with L149, and now the beta, and I haven't been able to. Have you guys seen it again since reporting?


----------



## Dan L. (Mar 18, 2004)

Mark I had it happen again last week but only once (Century City).

Dan


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I have had this happen several times while recording CSI: Miami. However, a watched a recorded CSI last night with no problems... It is really annoying because you have to watch all of the commercials! It would be really bad if this is "by design" so you can't skip through... yikes


----------

